# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Round 1, Match #5): Bjorling vs Alagna



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Jussi Bjorling, Sweden, 1911-1960






Roberto Alagna, Italy/France, 1963






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bjorling is unfortunately not well captured by the microphone, so that the fact that he has the better voice counts for less than it should. Aside from that, he has the aria well in hand but does nothing particularly arresting with it. Both he and Alagna take it rather fast, making the divisions almost impossible to sing accurately; Alagna's effort is valiant but produces only off-pitch, aspirated grunts.

I'll take Bjorling, perhaps more for the way I know he sounds than for the way he comes across in this poor recording.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow, my first thought was, "Is this Björling?" I didn't really hear that sumptuous sound that I enjoy. But honestly, considering what I've already heard, I'm wondering if this is even something that I want to hear Björling in. 

Alagna, however, really surprised me. I expected not to like his performance, but he sang it well and seemed emotionally involved, maybe pushed to his limit somewhat but not to the point of breaking. Overall, it was quite enjoyable. I'll vote for Alagna.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

As has been pointed out, this recording does Bjoerling no favours. I have a wonderful early Swedish recording of him singing this which sounds quite different. That said, Alagna doesn't sound at his best either, effortful and inelegant.

I'll vote for Bjoerling.

I think I've had enough of this aria now. Can we have a bit of lyrical tenor singing, please?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think I've had enough of this aria now. Can we have a bit of lyrical tenor singing, please?





Bonetan said:


> This will be a 16 singer tournament so apologies for making you sick of the first aria :lol:


Bear with me! You'll get your wish in round 2!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> Bear with me! You'll get your wish in round 2!!


Something that could put some of these can belto tenors in their place - but then again there might be some surprises.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Alagna's attempt is surprisingly valiant and not as bad as I have expected. But he has to scream his way through and that's kind of vocal self-abuse I cannot enjoy.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm obviously hearing something that others aren't. I love the Bjorling and it gets my vote (in fact this is the best I have heard his voice _sound_).

I need to explore his early recordings.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think I've had enough of this aria now. Can we have a bit of lyrical tenor singing, please?


I have nothing to add. :angel:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

No question about this one. Björling is my favorite tenor that I have ever heard. His tone is simply gorgeous and one-of-a-kind, and unlike some of the others in these challenges it seems to me like he is available to inject meaning and musicality into this aria without simply yelling out the words at the top of his lungs and hoping everything goes alright. Alagna exemplifies a more artificially mannered style that sounds more like a striving for effect.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I think I am "Pira'd "out.
Poor poor Bjorling with one of the most beautiful tenor voices ever, got short shrift in this one. I am kind of forced into a vote for Alagna but not without some guilt.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok I'm going to switch the aria for the rest of the first round since we've grown tired of pira...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Alagna’s passionate singing. I prefer him to Björling in this aria, though he is surprisingly good, though the final note is just a long ahhhh, instead of “aaaaaaaaaarmiiiiiii,” so possibly it was technically impossible for him in that performance.


----------

